# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Garbage collection and memory allocation

## preetshari

I am seeing a high promotion rate of gen 1 objects. When i launch a window in my app, all objects in gen 1 are promoted to gen 2. I believe it is happening due to calling InitializeComponent(). If i comment this line out, objects are not promoted to gen 2. Any idea on why this is happening?

----------

